# Opinions on Acardia Luminaires



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Hey all:

I am looking at this http://www.bestaquariumlighting.com/www.bestaquariumlighting.com_files/Page651.htm fixture with 2x24 watt T5's.

It will be for an open top 24x14x12" tank. I was thinking of getting the empty fixture and getting the Giesmann Powerchrome Midday or Aqua Flora, or combinations thereof.

At "only" 48 watts of T5, do you all think it will be enough for glosso or HC?


----------



## Supercoley1 (May 28, 2007)

It will easily be enough. I would go as far as to say that just one tube would be enough.

However both statements above assume very very good CO2 and flow.

the key to carpeting is not so much the light. It is getting CO2 into the substrate level and maintaining it.

AC


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Supercoley1 said:


> It will easily be enough. I would go as far as to say that just one tube would be enough.
> 
> However both statements above assume very very good CO2 and flow.
> 
> ...


Thanks SuperC! That gives me more confidence about the future purchase. CO2 is not a problem - that I have. What do you mean by good flow? Tank turnover of 6-8x hr or better?


----------



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

Tank turnover is not the issue - it's making sure the CO2 is well distributed (via good flow).


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

A yes of course! I've been thinking about going back to those glass in-line diffusers.


----------



## Supercoley1 (May 28, 2007)

As said above by good Co2 and flow I mean it is pointless injecting high CO2 and then having 2x filtration attempting to push it around. You end up having a high CO2 corner next to the source of injection and then the rest of the tank with unstable levels.

turnover is not exactly the same as flow because you can have loads of turnover but not poition it well and not get really good circulation/flow/distribution.

10x is suggested which allows for the 50% or so flow reduction on externals (from the manufacturers optimistic rates.)

I have 17.6x on paper!!!

This is one reason why the Hydor Koralia and Tunze alternatives are becoming very popular in the planted aquarium. They provide phenominal flow without blasting things about.

AC


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Supercoley1 said:


> This is one reason why the Hydor Koralia and Tunze alternatives are becoming very popular in the planted aquarium. They provide phenominal flow without blasting things about.
> 
> AC


Is there are certain size tank above which you would consider using a powerhead like this? That is assuming you had a decent filter @10X turnover.

I am also curious about how they manage the high flow without blasting everything to bits. The smaller Hydor Koralia, the nano is rated at 240 gph!


----------



## Supercoley1 (May 28, 2007)

With a standard powerhead it has an out 'pipe' much like an internal filter so all the flow comes out of a 10mm or less outlet. With the Koralia the whole of the unit is the outlet so the flow is spread out and therefore the velocity is less concentrated on one area.

A 400lph maxijet powerhead I previously had pushed my plants about about the same as the 1500lph Koralia1 in my tank. However the Koralia has the benefit of pushing in several directions rather than in one precise direction. Even with the flow 'director' on the end there are still openings in all directions and the 'director' is about 25mm rather than the 10mm of a standard powerhead.

Most of the people I see are using Koralia1 in 125Ltr ish and Koralia2 in 180+. Not seen any of the larger Koralias being used. Some people with 400s etc are using 2 x Koralia 1.

AC


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I would agree that the 24x2 T5 is enough lighting, but not based on co2 and flow, but simply because the tank only has a depth of 12". Good co2 is definitely important, but I can't imagine why you would need a powerhead on that size tank. I grew an incredible HC carpet in a 46g with just an Eheim 2213. No powerheads. Unless your in a for just a pic, a powerhead unforuntately is an unnecessary eyesore in most cases. I currently have a 4ft tank with just an eheim 2215 and I see absolutely no difference in the same plant that is on opposite sides of the tank. They look the same, pearl the same, etc. If flow is key why do plants grow in a filterless nano? I've had carpets of HC in filterless nanos at least 10 times with no issues. So the only flow is the two times a week water change.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

I was at the LFS today and went into the saltwater section (normal don't set foot in the salty side). Those powerheads are not easy to hide! I think my Eheim 2236 will provide more than enough flow in the 60P to get the CO2 circulating around without the added hardware.


----------

